# best snails for planted tank



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Nerites will be the best algae eating snail that you'll likely find. MTS are good for stirring the sand substrate. That is, if you use sand. Pond snails pretty much come free with any plant that you purchase so it is quite probable you'll have those sooner or later. They will eat any food that they find, other than that they don't help much. Same applies to ramshorns. Then there are brigs/apple snails, which can become large (usually around golfball size). Much like pond snails, they are scavengers and will eat any uneaten food. Brigs/apple snails may also decide to escape one day, which brings me to my next point...

Besides brigs/apple snails, some types of Nerites can escape - some more than others, such as Tigers. Olives, Zebras and Spiked usually stay within the tank or hang out slightly above the water line. Now, if the tank's water quality is bad then they are more likely to flee.

Finally, Nerites have a hard, compact shell that shields them well from fishes. Brigs/apple snails have a softer shell, though still durable, but the shell doesn't cover their face while they are out and about so they may get nipped on.

In the end, I would go with Nerites. The general rule is one per five gallons of water. If you go above that, you will likely have to supplement them with zucchini unless they have enough algae to feed upon.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

In my experience for what you want the species of snails you probably would want to look at is nerites. They don't generally breed in freshwater. There are many interesting colorful varieties and they are good algae eaters.

They also are not tiny but not gigantic!

Welcome to the planted tank!
-Andrew


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

IMO, nerites, ramshorn, and malaysian trumpet snails are the best I've come across.


----------



## Planteater (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks!

I had absorbed some kind of impression idea of snails in planted tanks in order to manage poop and the substrate. i dont know where i got that idea. for my diatoms the otos have been fantastic. 2 days and all my brown plants are green. after that result, i was seeking out any other benefit, including of course churning the substrate which i assume remains a correct assumption

PE


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

Trade or buy plants from others. You'll have ramshorns soon enough!


----------

